# Sawyer ReConnect Labels by Karmik Outdoors



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

The ReConnect labels by Karmik Outdoors are available now to install at the factory on new paddle or oar orders or separately purchase to add yourself. 





__





Sawyer Karmik Re-connect Gear Labels


Sawyer's Karmik Re-Connect gear decals ensure you get your outdoor gear back if you happen to lose it.



www.paddlesandoars.com





Karmik provides outdoor enthusiasts with a reliable solution for getting lost gear back. Place the scannable decals on your favorite outdoor gear to ensure you are prepared for your next adventure!


----------

